# Wood dying



## Borderbear (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone Im still pretty new to pen turning but would like to make a segmented pen I think.  Id like to make a band of a different colour that isnt a natural wood colour.  Is there a way you would suggest that I could dye a wood suck as a maple and turn it either green or blue??

Does anyone have any suggestions on products or processes??

Thanks
Rob


----------



## BSea (Jan 30, 2013)

Some people use food coloring.  Have you thought about using a solid colored resin blank for the segments?


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/dyeing-wood-106643/
:clown:


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 1, 2013)

If you decide to dye, then you should turn then dye.  That way the coloring won't be 'funny' as you get deeper into the piece you have applied dye to(uneven saturation).

Bob has a pretty good idea, PR chunk segmented right to the wood.....






Scott (I gotta stop thinkin', it's too early) B


----------



## Neil (Feb 16, 2013)

I use the dye in the cactus juice when i stabilize my wood.  I bought the chamber from Turntex Woodworks.   when i turn the blanks it is dyed all the way through the wood. I have just turned some stabilized blue blanks and it looks great


----------

